# Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen



## xmxrrxr (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,

habe diese Woche in einer Zeitschrift gelesen, dass man seine Ruten reinigen und danach mit Autowachs pflegen sollte.

Hat sich alles ganz gut gelesen, aber bevor ich nun mit dem Hartwachs an die Rute gehe, wollte ich fragen ob ihr da auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht habt ?

Greift das Wachs vielleicht den Lack oder die Rute an ?
Muss man bei den Metallteilen irgendwie aufpassen ?
Wie reinigt man am besten die Ringe / Stege wieder ?

Wäre nett, wenn ich dazu einige Informationen von Euch bekommen könnte.

Gruß
mirror
#h


----------



## crazyFish (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*

Hehee ich wusste es: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2300283#post2300283


----------



## Khaane (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*

Nimm stinknormales WD40, einfach aufsprühen, abreiben - Fertig 

Rutenwachs und dieses Graphitzeug für die Steckverbindungen ist absoluter Mist - Das Zeug klebt und zieht Sand wie ein Magnet an, dann kriegst du schöne Kratzer in der Steckverbindung.

Für ganz Penible, Rute in die Badewanne, einmal abduschen, abtrocknen und WD40 rauf und gut ist.

Da greift auch nix den Lack oder Carbon an.

Den Kork kannst du mit Schleifpapier behandeln, sieht dann auch wieder aus wie neu - Wobei ich eher auf "Vintage" Look stehe.


----------



## hsobolewski (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*

Das Autowachs schadet dem Lack überhaupt nicht. Nur würde ich es nicht für die Gummiteile wie auch den nicht lackierten Metalteile verwenden.
Allternativ kann man auch jedes gute Möbelpolitur verwenden.

Weil hier wer das WD40 genannt hat. Es diehnt auch als Zugpferd für jeden Salzkristal. Damit kommt ein Salzkristal mit Sicherheit in jeden Haarriss im Lack. Das entresultat ist wenn man nicht nach jedem Gebrauch gleich damit wieder anfängt das der Ringsteg koridiert. Dagegen verschließt Möbelpolitur lange Zeit diese kleinen Öffnungen und lässt sich nicht gleich abwaschen. Noch dazu. Wer kennt es nicht die Schuppen von den Köhlern / Seelachs. Die Kleben wie die Pest. Wenn man aber vor dem ersten Gebrauch die Rute mit Möbelpolitur (Bestimmt auch mit Autowachs) gepflegt hat gehen die sehr leicht wieder ab.
Nachteil der Politur ist, wenn man mal alles Nachlackieren will. Dann sollte man die Stellen sehr reichlich mit tech.Alkohol behandel das auch der aller letzte Rest ab geht (raus geht). Denn überall wo man dieses Zeug trauf hat gibt es danach deutliche Spuren.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Hehee ich wusste es:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2300283#post2300283



Ach jetzt weiß ich, wie du das meinst...Gummi verschlucht...Schwanzabgebissen und jetzt Rutenpflege:vik::vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*



Khaane schrieb:


> Nimm stinknormales WD40, einfach aufsprühen, abreiben - Fertig
> 
> Rutenwachs und dieses Graphitzeug für die Steckverbindungen ist absoluter Mist - Das Zeug klebt und zieht Sand wie ein Magnet an, dann kriegst du schöne Kratzer in der Steckverbindung.
> 
> ...




Ich würde tatsächlich niemandem raten, auf seinen Blank WD 40 zu sprühen und das ganze wieder abzureiben. 
Man probiere das mal mit einem unlackierten Blank aus. Feste reiben, und danach schaut euer Lappen aus wie vor den Auspuff gehalten. 
WD 40 ist ein sehr gutes Mittel, um feste Schauben zu lösen. Es ist aber definitiv _kein_ Produkt zur Oberflächenpflege. Besser ist Ballistol Waffenöl. Ein größeres Allroundmittel gibt es kaum. Ob quietschende Scharniere oder sprödes Pferdezaumzeug. Oder eben Blanks.


----------



## Bobster (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*

Das Thema ist wirklich sowas von durchgekaut....|uhoh:


Balistol für den Waffenfreak

Autowachs für den Ästhetiker


Bobster


----------



## Algon (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich würde tatsächlich niemandem raten, auf seinen Blank WD 40 zu sprühen und das ganze wieder abzureiben.
> Man probiere das mal mit einem unlackierten Blank aus. Feste reiben, und danach schaut euer Lappen aus wie vor den Auspuff gehalten.......


kann man unlackierte Blank´s auch mit Rutenwachs behandeln, oder nur Lackierte?

MfG Algon


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*

wäre interessant 
habe davon auch einige


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*



Algon schrieb:


> kann man unlackierte Blank´s auch mit Rutenwachs behandeln, oder nur Lackierte?
> 
> MfG Algon




Probier mal.

Das Ergebnis würde mich auch interessieren.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Algon (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Probier mal.
> 
> Das Ergebnis würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> ...



hahahahah,das war Dein Bester heute 

Mfg Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*



Algon schrieb:


> hahahahah,das war Dein Bester heute
> 
> Mfg Algon





|supergri|supergriGelle|supergri|supergri



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Algon (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*

@Professor Tinca

Sieh zu, ich warte!!!!!!|motz:


MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*



Algon schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> 
> Sieh zu, ich warte!!!!!!|motz:
> 
> ...




Soll ich dir `n bisschen Wachs schicken?|kopfkrat



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Algon (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Soll ich dir `n bisschen Wachs schicken?|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:



neeee, Du sollst mit der "Testreihe" anfangen.|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutenpflege, Thema Selbermachen*

Vielleicht mach ich das die Tage wirklich noch.

Ich habe hier noch Reststücke vom unlackierten Skelli-Blank.

Falls ich `s probiert habe meld ich mich.#h


|wavey:|wavey:


----------

